# Tecumseh 3hp hunts at idle



## bwdbrn1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got an old Toro S200, with a Tecumseh 2 stroke that I'm having some issues with. Not the one in my other thread, that one's running fine. No, this one has fixed jets on it, so the adjustments are very limited. I've taken the diaphragm off and shot carb cleaner through it as well as I can, and let it sit. In fact, I've done this about three different times. I blew air through the openings I could see, and reassembled it. I replaced the diaphragm and gasket with a new one. The gas is flowing nicely. It starts fine, and after a pretty short warm up will run just good at half choke. However, when I try to open the choke all the way, it starts to hunt for an idle, and if left to go, it will eventually die. I've tried increasing, and decreasing the tension on the governor spring, also tried screwing the idle adjusting screw in and out. No mater what I've tried, it still hunts and will not run properly with the choke off, but runs O.K. at half choke. The plug was actually a nice brown color when I took it out after running it for a while at half choke. Is there any thing I can do with this carb with the fixed jets, or should I not worry about it and run it at half choke all the time?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The symptoms you describe generally indicate a carburetor issue, or a possible air leak into the crankcase of the engine. It's either not getting enough fuel or there is too much air getting in the crankcase of the engine. If it's a fixed jet carburetor, then the pilot jet may be restricted. If you can post the model and serial number of the blower or the engine, that would be most helpful.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Dec 14, 2009)

The snowblower is a Toro Model 38120, serial 0103552. The numbers on the tag attached to the engine are 1585A, and 9067. I have not removed the carb from the engine to clean it. Only sprayed the carb cleaner into it while it is attached to the engine. I have replaced the diaphragm and gasket, and made sure I replaced them in the right order. I'm guessing that this carb has the same check valve that the adjustable carb has. Would it cause this problem if that check valve was stuck? Tonight I started it up and deliberately sprayed carb cleaner on the gasket where carb joins the engine. It made the engine bog down, indicating I have a bad seal around the carb. I'm going to have to take it apart further to get to the right hand nut to tighten it up, and try it all again.


----------

